# Kein kaltes Wasser in der Dusche!



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (22. Dezember 2008)

Goode, Buffed Community.

Ja ich habe ein Problem mit in meiner Dusche denn es will kein Kaltes Wasser rauskommen.
Warmes Wasser geht ohne probleme aber sobald man den Mischer bei ca. 30c dreht fängt es an zu stottern und es kommt kein Wasser raus, kaltes Wasser kommt erst gar nicht.
Duschen kann man weiterhin wenn man aber den Mischer genau an der grenze hält bevor es anfängt zu stottern.
Waschbecken und Küche habe ich kein problem mit kalt/warm Wasser.
Woran kann nun das problem liegen?

Ich frage hier erstmal im Buffed Forum weil es hier viele verschiedene Leute gibt mit vielen verschiedenen Berufe und hoffe mir kann erstmal hier geholfen werden bevor ich nen teuren Service kommen lasse.

hier noch ein Video das ich eben aufgenommen habe um das problem zu sehen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NxDBoPTWtw

MfG: Cornflakes^^


----------



## Qonix (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde sagen da verstopft etwas das Rohr und du musst einen Fachmann rufen.


----------



## Winipek (22. Dezember 2008)

denke mal eher , das das Ventiel einen Hau hat ... neues besorgen und ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (22. Dezember 2008)

und meine Leitung ist zu langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sry- doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Dezember 2008)

wahrscheinlich Rohr verstopft,oder wie wir das letztens hatten:Rohr verkalkt.bei uns war es die Warmwasserleitung die so dermassen verkalkt war,das fast nur noch kaltes Wasser rauskam.Vermieter benachrigt.der wiederum Fachmann geholt,welcher das Problem relativ schnell gelöst hatte...


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (22. Dezember 2008)

Könnte gut sein das es verkalkt ist, bin in der Wohnung seit ca1monat und das problem trat erst vor so 4tagen auf. 
Vorher war diese Wohnung ein Büro und die Dusche wurde niemals benutzt, das heisst das die Dusche schon seit über 8jahren nichtmehr benutzt worden war, früher war es ganz normal auch eine Wohnung.


----------

